# Spring N: better than none?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Let's say someone doesn't or hasn't applied any Fall N. Is applying some Spring N the next best thing? What's the science saying on this?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

We were taught at NC State not to apply N in spring or summer to fescue turf, however, it has been my philosophy to apply N to cool season lawns that need it in spring.

Typically clients don't stay clients for long if their turf needs N.

Never in summer, unless it's warm season turf, of course.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

As far as the science goes, the reasoning behind eschewing N in spring was to lessen the chance of fungus issues.

A few years ago, State found that spring applied N had no correlation between pythium blight or brown patch occurance in fescue turf. I think it was Grady Miller who presented those findings, on field day. We were all very surprised.

Ever since then I've been applying N in spring when needed.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Link, please? Anything?

I would very much appreciate learning more about this. I am looking but not finding anything and realize I am probably just not looking in the right place.

Not necessarily doubting it but rather, am curious as to the complete findings by the State. Was there a study?

I know you're probably busy but, any help is much appreciated! :thumbup:

Edit: I found this: "_Excessive nitrogen in the spring, potassium deficiencies, poor soil drainage, over-irrigation, excessive thatch accumulation, and soil compaction have been shown to encourage summer patch development._"

Read more at: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/summer-patch-in-turf/

Which, in all fairness, should be contrasted with this:

"_Avoid applying nitrogen to cool-season grasses in late spring or summer, or use very low rates (0.25 lb N / 1000 square feet or less) if necessary._"

Read more at: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/brown-patch-in-turf/

In my particular location, I always strive to have any Spring nitrogen app.s down before end of March.

But, my mind is wide open to new findings, always!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Spring N discussion:

Spring fertilization of cool season grass in transition zone


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As far as disease, I can get away with organic N at 1 lb rate in my area in late Spring in my location, and in fact I use it on my lawn. Synthetic fast release stuff in certain amounts can be a problem, but organic is much safer here. If I lived 500 miles South or so I might have to reconsider using that high a rate.

My question is actually more in reference to a lawn where the Fall N was not used, as stated. One of you srarted to touch on that.

Reason I asked: not so much for the sake of disease, but more because I've heard Spring N can use up vital carb stores before Summer, making it prone to heat kill when it's over 90. But, if it needs it, is that actually going to happen?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I used to avoid late Spring / Summer fert as much as possible believing it promoted fungus. I no longer hold to that logic. Modern cultivars are much more fungus tolerant / resistant and turf that needs fert shows it too much for modern preferences. Also, unless you don't have irrigation, I wouldn't get too wrapped up in root growth optimization through fert timing. Extremely shallow roots are really bad but the plant knows what to do and the only time I've seen very shallow rooting is when the watering was way too little and frequent and the season very dry. The carb storage issue makes sense in theory but I've never seen it as an issue in practice. What I'd speculate is much slower growth rather than death of the plant. In CT especially I just don't imagine it getting that hot for long enough to make a real difference.

My bad experiences with Summer fert seem to be related to getting the plant growing when it was just too hot and there just wasn't enough water even with irrigation. It doesn't like that. Other than that, give it fert when it needs it.

In sum, Fall is a critical time for cool season fert but you already missed the window. I think it very likely it will show you it needs fert when it wakes up this Spring. If I were in those shoes, I'd spread the fert.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Green - how did your lawn do this summer after the late spring we had?

I put a winterizer app down in November of 2017, had the late spring in 2018, and then was late to put down N (I believe I waited until May sometime) and I was hit hard by drought stress and fungus late in the summer.

I'm thinking, and please someone tell me if I'm incorrect, that the slow start and less vigorous growth in spring of this year resulted in roots not driving as deep. My turf looked much worse at the end of summer this year than years prior, and I did all that hooplah GCF biopack too.


----------

